# What Difference between RAM and processor?



## CuteSniper22 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, everyone.

I have two computer with different processor and RAM

1st
Intel Pentium 4 2.66Ghz
256RAM

2nd
Intel Pentium M 1.73Ghz
512RAM

I heard that upgrade RAM will make more faster. In games, i fell that the 1st pc faster than 2nd one. But my 2nd PC's RAM higher than my 1st one. Is Processor also affect the PC speed ?


----------



## youtin (Apr 29, 2006)

The processor has more effect on speed than RAM that's why your 2.66 ghz pc performed faster on games than the 1.73 ghz one. Although adding more ram to your 1st PC will definitely speed things up more. The optimum is fast processor, lots of ram.


----------



## liquidshadow (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, you don't need "lots of RAM". 1GB should be fine, or at the max, 2GB at the moment.


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 29, 2006)

in response to the actual question:

RAM is a temporary storage for programs and data whilst your computer is running, so when you run a program it is run in the computers memory, this area can be accessed extremely fast so is well suited to the task.

The processor is what actually does the work, it does the calcualations and sorts the programs so that they can actually be run.

A faster processor will mean that the computer starts up these programs quicker and runs them more smoothly, more memory will mean that there is more space available to store this program in enabling it to "remember" more things

really useful place to read up and gain a better understanding is to use Wikipedia, have a look there for "computer memory" and "Processor"


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Apr 29, 2006)

RAM makes a big difference in speed, the more you have the faster your OS will start up, the faster programs will run, ect.


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu (Apr 29, 2006)

I just got another 256mb stick of RAM (to add to the 256mb I have now) and I do see a difference in the speed of my computer..


----------



## jp198780 (Apr 29, 2006)

yes, i agree with Jordan, i had 256MB in my Dell, it has a 664MHZ processor, i added another 128MB a while ago, and i see a big difference in speen, starting up, and browsing through the Start> All Programs etc.


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 29, 2006)

RAM is the cheapest way to get the system a bit faster but an uprated processor will do a lot more for the system


----------



## computerhakk (Apr 29, 2006)

Your 2nd PC should actually be faster... however, since you are playing games with it, that is why your 1st PC is faster. Pentium 4 is better are performing games than an M.

The Penitum M is basically optimizzed for battery life, not for gaming.


----------

